# Any Miata guys here? How do you transport your bike?!



## wrinklefree (Jun 17, 2005)

Miata guys,

Whats the best way to transport a bike on a miata. Trunk racks are almost impossible to come by and I think my car is too low for a hitch mount, esp with the rear bumper spoiler. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

wrinklefree said:


> Miata guys,
> 
> Whats the best way to transport a bike on a miata. Trunk racks are almost impossible to come by and I think my car is too low for a hitch mount, esp with the rear bumper spoiler.
> 
> Any ideas?


My dad used a cheap walmart trunk rack. Seemed to work alright. Then someone totalled his Miata.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Question is: Can you use a hitch-mount rack for 2 bikes and not have it drag on the ground when entering driveways???

I'm going to dig this one up.


I have a 1 inch receiver for towing a racing motorcycle occationaly, so I put a Performance Export Rack in there.

Problem is that the, haning syle racks suck, especially for full suspension and I want to upgrade to a forkmount syle rack or a "grab the wheel" style so that I dont have to remove the front wheel. Where am I going to put front wheels in a Miata anyway.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I think hitch mount would be optimal if you could get it to work. It does run pretty low to the ground. When I had a miata I had a 2 bike trunk rack that worked just fine. It did put pressure on the trunk and left some marks that had to be buffed out. My buddy has a Miata and he uses a trunk rack. You have to watch the tires though otherwise the muffler will melt them.


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a BMW Z3.

I use the same trunk rack I've had since college. RoadGear something or other. Works ok.

In order to put a hitch on the Z3, I have to remove the rear bumper. That isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Killroy said:


> Question is: Can you use a hitch-mount rack for 2 bikes and not have it drag on the ground when entering driveways???
> 
> I'm going to dig this one up.
> 
> ...


If you already have a hitch on the car (1 1/4"?) see if you can find a rack shop in your area with a hitch rack (Thule T2 or equivalent), if they will let you mount it up and see what the clearance is like.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

fsrxc said:


> If you already have a hitch on the car (1 1/4"?) see if you can find a rack shop in your area with a hitch rack (Thule T2 or equivalent), if they will let you mount it up and see what the clearance is like.


I have a 1.25" receiver already on the car. The Thule TU917 looks like the best for clearance because from the receiver it offsets up, improving clearance for those abrupt drive ways.

The Thule 917 secures the best way. No need to remove the front wheel.


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

I used an Enflight rack on my Miata that I had years ago. Not sure if they'll still in production. Worked well and holds 2 bikes and has a wheel attachment. Fits on the trunk. It's still in my basement, PM me if your interested in buying it off me. I'll make you a good deal.

Got a WRX wagon now. It'll hold the wife, kids and bikes on the roof and hitch racks and even loaded down I'll still blow the doors off a Miata:thumbsup: J/K


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't own a Miyata but the EnFlite previously suggested is now known as Draft Master Sport Flite

http://www.draftmaster.com/lsf.html


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

t66 said:


> I used an Enflight rack on my Miata that I had years ago. Not sure if they'll still in production. Worked well and holds 2 bikes and has a wheel attachment. Fits on the trunk. It's still in my basement, PM me if your interested in buying it off me. I'll make you a good deal.
> 
> Got a WRX wagon now. It'll hold the wife, kids and bikes on the roof and hitch racks and even loaded down I'll still blow the doors off a Miata:thumbsup: J/K


I've had 2 mx5s in the UK (sorry - can't bring myself to say Miata  ) - thankfully didn't have to put a bike on it - I did see one with a hitch mount rack which looked a bit scary as the car looked very rear heavy (although I'm sure a couple of bikes are light compared to the car....!!)

PS - how do you like the WRX wagon? I'm about to get a car and that is one on the list as I really don't want a SUV (despite the wife's ideas :madman: )


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

rossp said:


> I've had 2 mx5s in the UK (sorry - can't bring myself to say Miata  ) - thankfully didn't have to put a bike on it - I did see one with a hitch mount rack which looked a bit scary as the car looked very rear heavy (although I'm sure a couple of bikes are light compared to the car....!!)
> 
> PS - how do you like the WRX wagon? I'm about to get a car and that is one on the list as I really don't want a SUV (despite the wife's ideas :madman: )


Great car, I've had Subs b4, Outback and Forester...great cars. The WRX is awsome and the wagon is very practical and al little more subtle looking. Beware, there's a bunch of horsepower available with just a few mods. Exhausts, engine mgt...this list goes on. If I ever get rid of this car it'll be to buy an STi.

Here's a website to explore: http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/?login=Login


----------



## Neptune (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a 93 Miata and the DaLan 1.25" hitch. I use a Hollywood Racks ProRider...it's a fork-mount rack with wheel carriers. I went this route over the hanging top-tube mounts because I thought scraping a rack on the pavement is better than scraping a bike on the pavement.


----------



## canuck in tx (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a Saris Bones rack on my '99 Miata. I have it set up so the wheels are 18" above the ground. No scraping on steep drieways, etc. Takes 5-10 minutes to install and a only a couple minutes to remove. Seems to be easy on the paint and rear bumper. Seems to be able to handle highway speeds and mild crosswinds. I'm pleased with it so far.

I also have a friend that uses the D'lan hitch and a hitch mount rack that works well also. I just don't want to have a hitch because I also use my car for motorsports and don't need the extra weight.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Neptune said:


> I have a 93 Miata and the DaLan 1.25" hitch. I use a Hollywood Racks ProRider...it's a fork-mount rack with wheel carriers. I went this route over the hanging top-tube mounts because I thought scraping a rack on the pavement is better than scraping a bike on the pavement.


Is scraping a problem with the Hollywood Rack?


----------



## Neptune (Jan 12, 2004)

Not really. Once in a great while, and you have to be careful on occasion, but I don't mind it. My Miata is slightly lower than most.


----------

